# Remington 700BDL 7MM Mag Left Handed



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For Sale. Hard to find. Hasn't hunted since 2000. I purchased it in about 1983, I don't like closet queens. I have the dies, 50 brand new brass. 50 once fired brass, a box of Hornady 162 grn soft point boat tails. Topped with a Tasco 4-16. Great condition. $700.00 Call if interested 801-931-8029.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a good price... if I didnt have the STW I'd be all over this. 24" barrel correct?


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thats a good price... if I didnt have the STW I'd be all over this. 24" barrel correct?
> 
> -DallanC


yes Sir.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You sure sell a lot of guns for a guy who doesn't own any. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So let me get this straight. You are selling a rifle that is LEFT HANDED AND one of those mm metric jobs? 

Might try a Canadian website.

Oh. Wait. Nevermind. 

Best of luck with it. Sounds like a great rifle for the right person, or left person. Yea. 

Nevermind.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD SOLD SOLD.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, don't know how I never saw this one. 
I'm a lefty, and love BDL's. I have the same gun in X6. 
Problem is the only rifle hunt I do is elk every once in a while. 
Would probably end up being a safe queen for me as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD.


----------

